

Fed site lets you search for all consumer credit card agreements - grellas
http://www.federalreserve.gov/creditcardagreements/

======
tansey
This is a good start, but I think structured information would be a huge help
here.

The government should require firms to register common things like interest
rates and other conditions. Then you could search carriers and identify who
actually fits you best.

Better yet, maybe this opens up an opportunity for someone to do it on their
own? Hook up a Bayesian net to it, add in some heuristic parsing code, and
hand classify some information and you have a credit card terms search engine.

